# Inshore of Surf fishing



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid question but, is wading on the inshore grass flats of Okaloosa Island considered Inshore or Surf fishing. I think it’s inshore but then you are wading and casting. Help for a FNG please.


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll bite.

Inshore.

Surf fishing would be casting into the gulf from da beach.

Catch anything??


----------

